# My latest work...



## Reserved_Krolik (Sep 21, 2017)

Also, I'm brainstorming for ideas for adventures for my bunny... any SFW ideas anyone wants to share?


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 21, 2017)

Hm...Bunny at the faire?


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Sep 21, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> Hm...Bunny at the faire?


That's a good one!


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Sep 27, 2017)

Bam!


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Sep 28, 2017)

Here's another one! Anyone else have any ideas they'd care to throw at me? I'm enjoying doing this, it's a nice break from my usual stuff.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Sep 29, 2017)

I don't think I've ever drawn a snake as doofy looking as that one.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Sep 30, 2017)

Did the lineart for this one last night and finished it today. I'm getting flash flood warnings on my phone.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 5, 2017)

And here's the latest! This one came out a bit more abstract.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 14, 2017)

Okay, this new one is a bit NSFW... IMAGE


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 15, 2017)

Here's another NSFW.


----------



## Yantiskra (Oct 15, 2017)

Maybe, bunny walking near waterfall? Or climbing that waterfall)


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 21, 2017)

This one's a YCH I just finished.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 21, 2017)

oh man, I want one of those but like my lion as a voodoo guy


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 21, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> oh man, I want one of those but like my lion as a voodoo guy







For the budget conscious, I do chibis!


----------



## murkrowe (Oct 21, 2017)

you are a super awesome artist!!!! what about the bun as a detective for halloween???


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 21, 2017)

murkrowe said:


> you are a super awesome artist!!!! what about the bun as a detective for halloween???



Thank you so much! That's a good one- I hope I have enough time to get one done... I got my schedule for that week, and it's a rough one. ^^;


----------



## Annis (Oct 22, 2017)

Oh my goodness! Your art is so charming, I love it.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 22, 2017)

Annis said:


> Oh my goodness! Your art is so charming, I love it.


Thank you! I'm hoping to get started on some more in the coming days.


----------



## BunnyMouseFox (Oct 25, 2017)

That is adorable. I've been wanting to make a bunny character, but I just can't seem to draw them right. More practice, I guess!!


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 25, 2017)

BunnyMouseFox said:


> That is adorable. I've been wanting to make a bunny character, but I just can't seem to draw them right. More practice, I guess!!



Well, it really is down to that, honestly. ^^


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Mar 14, 2018)

T
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I never got around to posting these on here before I was evicted/sick. While I was couch-hopping I did some work done, I'll be posting it here, and on my Tumblr, and DA account. I'm so relieved to be feeling better. I'm so out of shape, though!


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Jun 3, 2018)

Some YCH's and requests I've done recently. I enjoy doing them, and I've sort of worked out a good process, I think.




























I've got one more YCH, but I'm waiting on the okay from the winner.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Jun 3, 2018)

Got the okay!


----------



## FunkyMikey (Jun 4, 2018)

I like it in black and white. Keep doing, it's really great stuff.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Jun 4, 2018)

FunkyMikey said:


> I like it in black and white. Keep doing, it's really great stuff.


Thanks! I like the monochrome stuff the best, myself.


----------

